# Bass/Bream/Bluegill Flies



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What kind of flies work for these species? I have some small ponds and a river right by my place and want to start practicing my casting at these places. Figured if I could possibly get a tight line while I'm at it, why not?

Will small clousers work?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No










Not at all










And don't even think about slow trolling them along the vegetation lines!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

In my opinion, you can't have any more fun with bream/bluegill and small bass than a hard foam popper. I prefer solid white or sometimes yellow. Here's a picture of one in black, to give you an idea of what to look for...









I've said this several times recently, but my White Eyed Rabbit Zonker pattern will also tear em up right now.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Those little wooly boogers, in size 10-4 work great on bass/brim.  Those little clousers will do the job too. But my favorite are those poppers!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My favorite small fly for bass and brim is Daves Hopper. I usually throw these on a 4 wt or smaller.










My biggest bass to date has been caught on one of these. Its a sunfish pattern.











Probably the most fun you can have if fish are biting is with a popper. The small ones from Accardo are great. (BTW, made in America)










Big poppers are just cool. The pic below is an example. I use more natural colors in freshwater. I have some hand made one produced here in Orlando. I will try to post more pictures later tonight.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Tom, that Dave's Hopper looks like the best fly ever, but I bet it's way more trouble to tie than I would be willing to put up with. I don't think there's any better bait for a bream than a cricket.

My favorite store bought is the Accardo Round Denny.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom, that Dave's Hopper looks like the best fly ever, but I bet it's way more trouble to tie than I would be willing to put up with.


I don't try to tie them either. They are one of the most popular files for cold and warm fresh water species so you can find them pretty much everywhere and usually cheap. I think I pay under a $1.00 for them. Too cheap to worry about tying them.

http://www.google.com/products?oe=utf-8&hl=en&q=dave%27s+hopper&scoring=p


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Tom, that Dave's Hopper looks like the best fly ever, but I bet it's way more trouble to tie than I would be willing to put up with.
> 
> 
> I don't try to tie them either. They are one of the most popular files for cold and warm fresh water species so you can find them pretty much everywhere and usually cheap. I think I pay under a $1.00 for them. Too cheap to worry about tying them.
> ...


I use those too, once Tom showed me how well they work. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

When those Accardo poppers aren't working I go to the same Accardo fly in a slider model. Same color, usually lime green. The Cyclids here in the 'Glades are sometimes put off by noisy poppers and love a slider.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

These are poppers I was talking about. They are made by a 70 year old local man as a hobby and can be found around town in some local tackle shops. They are made from balsa wood and are all hand painted.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the tips, guys! I'm going to try the clouser, for now, and may pic up some of those "Dave's Hopper" flies.

Once I get my tying kit in, I'll start tying some more redfish and bonefish flies to get ready for the Keys. Hopefully I'll get a trip or 2 in in Tampa once I get the skiff back. I'm having withdrawals...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone that suggested poppers and clousers. For poppers, I really like the Boogle bugs because that can take a beating. Someone mentioned Louisiana's Accardo company...sadly they are out of business, so stock up where you can find them!!

-The popper/dropper rig is another favorite of mine. Tie a little beaded nymph off the back of a popper and you can locate the bite more efficiently (are they biting on top or down 2 feet?)...If lucky, you can double up too!!

-Next try smaller setups for amplified fun, here's a nice bass on a 3wt 









Doubled up!!









Boogle bugged









check out breambugs.com for Poppers

-Clousers work...but why throw them when the fish are biting on top?


----------

